# Dash board storage compartment



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks like my dashboard storage compartment doesn't want to open. The latch release no longer works. 

Has this happened to anyone else? Can the whole unit be replaced? Can it be fixed?

Thoughts and suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## elizaromaa (Mar 5, 2021)

I am having the same problem.
How did you get it open?


----------



## Alexnicole (May 25, 2021)

If its the compartment on top of the dash. Let me know how to get it open if u do. Mine locked yesterday and I have tried with scissors and screwdriver.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

It can be replaced, but you will need to get it open to access some of the screws. They are under the mat inside it.


----------

